# Asked Amazon About Buying a Second Oasis Cover



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Emailed Amazon and asked if they might ever sell Oasis covers separately. I wouldn't mind a second cover, just to change things up a bit. The response was not encouraging; and, frankly, a little hard to understand. The rep did say my email would be forwarded on, so maybe some day? Following is the response from Amazon:

I understand your concern buying an Oasis cover Kindle Oasis Leather Charging Cover - Merlot separately. Definitely the option of buying a Oasis cover Kindle Oasis Leather Charging Cover - Merlot separately would be a great experience to most of the customers if available. It's unfortunate that this feature isn't included as of now.

I'd like to inform you that, due to some technical limitations, the option of buying a Oasis cover Kindle Oasis Leather Charging Cover - Merlot separately is not available as of now. However, you can select multiple emails at a time by tapping the box next to the emails and then delete all the selected Emails at once. I sincerely apologize if this have caused you any inconvenience or disappointment.

However, to ensure that your feedback is approached to our technical team, I've forwarded your comments to our Kindle development team for review and consideration. I'm sure that they'll carefully look into your comments and suggestions are implement this feature to the earliest.

We are trying very hard to establish ourselves as a successful Kindle store and can assure you of numerous changes in very near future which will enable us to achieve our goal and Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve our website and services.

At Amazon, we are passionate about driving continuous innovation to serve our Kindle customers in the best way possible. Please be assured that your feedback would be implemented in the nearest future and once it is available, we'll make official announcements on our website.

For the meantime, I request you to please extend your patience and understanding while we work on this.

In case you are interested in any additional features or if you have any suggestions, please let us know using the link below. We appreciate comments from our customers and we'll definitely pass on your feedback to the appropriate team for further consideration.

http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-mi?c=rgyutdtq3744288480&q=o2r

Thanks for your interest Kindle and thank you for being a valuable customer.

Have a great day Kenneth. We look forward to hear from you again soon.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.

Best regards,
Imran Khan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you use the feedback to give them feedback?  Sounds like Kenneth hit the wrong copy and paste key!

Betsy


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I did use the feedback form. After reading the response, I almost felt bad about sending the email. I know Amazon doesn't currently sell separate Oasis covers. I just wanted to suggest they consider doing so. This isn't a life and death issue, and I wasn't looking for a lot of apologizing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kschles said:


> I did use the feedback form. After reading the response, I almost felt bad about sending the email. I know Amazon doesn't currently sell separate Oasis covers. I just wanted to suggest they consider doing so. This isn't a life and death issue, and I wasn't looking for a lot of apologizing.


I wouldn't feel bad--it's a good request. I think they're going to have to do it eventually. You may have asked the question because you wanted a cosmetic change occasionally, but things are going to happen to the covers--the batteries or contacts will get damaged, the dog will chew it up, someone will step on it. They need to have a way people can buy "just" the cover.

I'm going to make the same suggestion.

Betsy


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wouldn't feel bad--it's a good request. I think they're going to have to do it eventually. You may have asked the question because you wanted a cosmetic change occasionally, but things are going to happen to the covers--the batteries or contacts will get damaged, the dog will chew it up, someone will step on it. They need to have a way people can buy "just" the cover.
> 
> I'm going to make the same suggestion.
> 
> Betsy


And a movement was born.&#128526;


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kschles said:


> And a movement was born.&#128526;


I'll design some t-shirts!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . . that answer looks cobbled together from standard stuff and not really responsive. Might not have even been a human that 'wrote' it. That's often the way with first responses to a complaint or even a suggestion to Amazon. But if you respond with 'not helpful' and send a new email appended to your original and their response, a real person will read that and get a more meaningful response.

It is a good idea for everyone who is interested or just wants to be part of the movement, to send the suggestion to [email protected] that you'd like them to sell the Oasis cover on it's own.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Ann. I just sent a separate email to the address cited in your post.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm getting pretty sick of those "flowery" e-mail responses from Amazon.  They've got a lot of CS persons writing them whose first language is not English.  I asked a question re Echo via e-mail recently.  Long flowery response that didn't answer my question at all.  That person got negative CS feedback from me.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I sent a request to Amazon asking for at least one more darker font.  I got a huge email reply talking about Bookerly.  It was rambling and didn't make much since.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Getting back on topic, I also just sent my feedback to Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Per Ann's suggestion, I sent another email to the Kindle feedback address. This time I got a much more coherent response:

Thank you for writing to Amazon.com with your valuable suggestion.

I’ve forwarded your concern to our development team and we'll consider your feedback as we plan further improvements. We're regularly working on improvements to your Kindle experience. I've let the Kindle team know you're interested to purchase the Oasis covers separately.

I agree with your opinion that some of the covers will be damaged and need to be replaced. We'll definitely work on this.  It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your valuable feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide and we're glad you took time to write to us.

We do value the feedback of our customers and make every attempt to integrate their comments or suggestions into our stores and procedures.

As always, please feel free to contact us should you have future suggestions, questions or comments. We have team of experts who takes into consideration each and every feedback of our customers and brings them into practice.

Have a great week ahead Kenneth! We hope to see you again soon.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.

Best regards,
Srujan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

curious, Ken: what address did you use the first time?

Even the responses from the kindle-feedback address are a bit verbose, but I always feel like they've at least been looked at by a human who has a grasp of the English language.  AND they keep track of what people ask for and popular suggestions are integrated if economically feasible. Evidence: When they changed the home screen interface and took away the progress dots that showed there, LOTS of people sent feedback that they'd like to have those dots _back_. And they've released an update just recently that does just that, at least when in list view. Probably the main point of the update was to add the other features, but it's nice that they listened to customers as well.

So definitely let 'em know if you want something -- it might happen!


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

The first time I used Amazon's general contact form. As you can see above, the response was underwhelming. It looks like some pre-packaged phrases that don't make a lot of sense. I generally find Amazon's customer service to be top-notch, especially when I have called them. The response to my first email was disappointing, pretty much incoherent, and definitely a weakness in the customer service system.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kschles said:


> The first time I used Amazon's general contact form. As you can see above, the response was underwhelming. It looks like some pre-packaged phrases that don't make a lot of sense. I generally find Amazon's customer service to be top-notch, especially when I have called them. The response to my first email was disappointing, pretty much incoherent, and definitely a weakness in the customer service system.


Yeah . . . as I said . . . I think it's an AI that provides initial responses: looks for some keywords and then pulls sentences from a databank; I'm not even sure a human looks at it before it goes out. But the dedicated kindle feedback one is better. In all cases, I've found that if I follow up with "that didn't help" and ask again, a real human does answer the question. Or, if I don't want to jump through that hoop, I have them call me and then I'm SURE I'm talking to a human. They may still be looking at a data bank of answers, but it's sometimes easier to get across the nuance of my question/comment. 

I suspect that a lot of the questions they get CAN be easily answered by a 'bot because they're really about something simple that's answered in an FAQ somewhere but the person just hasn't bothered to look.

Of course, all of us here are more clever than that and only resort to asking at Amazon when we've exhausted all other options.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I just sent my two cents worth in asking for covers to be sold separately.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I do not consider there is any possibility that Amazon won't eventually sell separate covers. If someone's cover breaks (gee, sorry Amazon I stepped on my cover, sorry about that), what are they going to do, replace the whole Kindle. Very expensive. Tell the customer tough. Not the customer service we all know. If they sell covers separately right now, then people will start demanding kindles be sold without covers. This would present an opportunity for 3rd party vendors to enter the marketplace. This will eventually have to happen, but I think Amazon is trying to forstal this for as long as possible.

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I do not consider there is any possibility that Amazon won't eventually sell separate covers. If someone's cover breaks (gee, sorry Amazon I stepped on my cover, sorry about that), what are they going to do, replace the whole Kindle. Very expensive. Tell the customer tough. Not the customer service we all know. If they sell covers separately right now, then people will start demanding kindles be sold without covers. This would present an opportunity for 3rd party vendors to enter the marketplace. This will eventually have to happen, but I think Amazon is trying to forstal this for as long as possible.
> 
> Steve


I agree they'll eventually sell them separately, even if they never offer the Oasis without some choice of cover. But, as to replacement, I'm not sure "I stepped on my cover" is going to be covered under the warranty. Though it is true that, historically they've been EXTREMELY understanding.

But, say the cover battery or connector goes bad and no longer charges or charges the kindle. When you contact them to report the issue, I think it is very likely they'd just send along a new cover -- and ask you to send the bad one back. I don't see them sending both parts and making you return both parts when the actual kindle is still working just fine.

Even if they do start selling covers separately, that doesn't mean that they have to sell the Oasis separately. Your choices could be Oasis with choice of cover, or just buy the cover. It's like buying a spare battery for a power tool. 

Third parties can sell covers NOW -- but unless and until Amazon shares the specs on the cover battery/connector, they aren't going to be able to offer something that acts the same way. But they could certainly offer something that still covers the kindle, even if not providing additional battery capacity.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

A little off topic but I had to laugh...... . I sent an email to Kindle feedback asking that they consider giving us a darker serif font.  The response I received contained some of Ken's exact phrases/sentences with a few of my comments thrown in.  I also asked a specific question and that wasn't even addressed.  I have no idea if it was even a human response or otherwise.  It was pleasant but it really wasn't very helpful.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

While everyone is asking for separate covers, please think about asking for more colors. I would love a navy blue one. 😍


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the leather covers, but I know some folks would like non-leather options.


----------

